# Stock On Charger Plus Batteries



## Joey786 (4/8/14)

Looking for someone who has stock on batteries and charger
Preferably single supplier to save costs 

Efest luc v4
2 vtc5

I'm in boksburg area
Urgently required


----------



## Zegee (4/8/14)

Torch sa for charger free delivery
Battery not sure who has stock

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/8/14)

Check with VapeMOB, they should have stock of both


----------



## capetocuba (4/8/14)

Torch SA has an awesome deal R400.00 for the Efest LUC V4, which includes free shipping.


----------



## Joey786 (4/8/14)

Just ordered thx


----------



## johan (4/8/14)

Yip got my 2-bay from them in Feb - delivered to my door.


----------



## TylerD (4/8/14)

Got mine from them as well. They rock!


----------

